# Do you like Tim Hortons coffee?



## yuechu

Hello!

I'd like to translate the following sentence to Korean: Do you like Tim Hortons coffee?
Does anyone know how to say this in Korean? (Tim Hortons is a coffee shop in Canada)
Thanks!


----------



## elroy

Tim Hortons 커피 좋아해요?

This is the "polite informal" form.  Depending on who you're addressing, a different form might be more appropriate. 

Tim Hortons 커피 좋아해? [very informal]
Tim Hortons 커피를 좋아하십니까? [very formal] 

If you need to transliterate "Tim Hortons" I suggest 팀호턴지 (or maybe 팀호턴즈).


----------



## yuechu

"polite informal" is indeed what I was looking for. Thanks so much for your help, elroy!


----------

